# Peanut Butter Popcorn



## kansasgirl (Nov 10, 2004)

This is a favorite, especially for PB lovers!

Peanut Butter Popcorn
8 c popcorn, popped
1/2 c sugar
1/2 c corn syrup
1/2 c peanut butter (smooth or crunchy)
1/2 ts vanilla
Salt to taste

1.Prepare popcorn and set aside. 
2.Place sugar and corn syrup in a heavy sauce pan. Cook to a rolling boil, stirring constantly. Remove from heat and add in peanut butter, vanilla and salt. Stir mixture until blended and creamy looking. 
3.Pour PB mixture immediately over popcorn and stir to coat. Spread onto a lightly greased or parchment lined cookie sheet. Allow to cool, then break into pieces and serve.


----------

